# Meet Meg



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Well we took the plunge and picked up Meg on Friday on the way home from our camping holiday - a complete surprise to our 2 girls, the look on their face was priceless!! 

She's from Rosedale doodles, the same place we got Arthur 2 years ago! She's 8 weeks old and a complete dot, much smaller than when we picked Arthur, but completely fearless and is a complete character already taking over the house as only puppies can and desperately trying to make friends with Arthur! 

Our big boy is being very good with her, there have been a few growls and he walks away if she tries to play but his tail is mostly wagging and he has tried to play a couple of times with her so fingers crossed they will be friend, but its going to take a while I think. 

Hope this picture appears as I've not uploaded from an iPad to the sight and its taken me 2 days to work out how to even begin so fingers crossed its attached!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fantastic news, congratulations, she's a beauty and soooo suites her name I love it ... Glad Arthur is getting over the surprise as much as the girls lol x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh she is beautiful 
What mix is she?


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Fantastic news, congratulations, she's a beauty and soooo suites her name I love it ... Glad Arthur is getting over the surprise as much as the girls lol x


Thanks Karen, how's the fab Fergus settling in - any tips??



Marzi said:


> Oh she is beautiful
> What mix is she?


Thanks we think so too x she's a show / mini tire cross.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's doing really well thanks, he's a little gem ..he's getting in his crate as I speak...love him. Mable is still a little cautious at times... She watches him, but not that she won't approach him, she'll be fine in time. She also wags her tail, she's just cautious.
Did you have her booked ???


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

what a cute little girl bet you are proud of her


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cute little face!!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

No, we have been talking for a good while about getting another, and we wanted a girl either black or chocolate. While we or holiday we started looking and saw 2 black 10 week old girls at the same breeder we got Arthur from, but they were reserved by the time I emailed to enquire but they had Meg just 8 weeks and all her siblings had been reserved, both me and my husband are soft and couldn't bare the thought of her being on her own.... So asked for a photo and arranged to go 'look' on the way home from holiday. Anyway we both knew shed be coming with us as we had got the cash out ( obviously just in case...). We'd already lost our hearts to her from the little video they sent of her, so she's here and settling in really quickly. Just got Arthur into a gentle game of tug with her so that a step forward!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is so sweet. What a super way to round off a holiday.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great story....lucky Meg xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. You have to love when it just works out. You know it was meant to be! He will come around. It took Jake a few days and more they are happy as two peas in s pod (up until 8 pm then he wants to be left alone.) 
Looking forward to more stories and pictures of course. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulation's, that's really lovely and what a great way to end your holiday.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

She's adorable, no wonder you couldn't resist her!  Nice that you were able to get her from the same breeder as Arthur, you've obviously been pleased with them and when it feels right you just have to go with the flow and follow your instincts.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks exactly like Frankie, beautiful dog!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't wait to meet her soon. Arthur won't be able to resist joining in with a game once Meg & Bruno start playing! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:congrats::congrats::congrats:

Oh What a lovely addition little Meg is 

Look forward to hearing lots more about her and her big brothers antics ....

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah she is very cute - and what lovely parents you are to end the holiday with such a lovely surprise for your daughters, I hope your other poo loves her too. (I'm sure he will) x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is lovely, what a brilliant time to get a pup - usually coming home from holiday is a horrid time of unpacking and washing! far better to leave all that and watch a puppy settle in!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> She is beautiful. You have to love when it just works out. You know it was meant to be! He will come around. It took Jake a few days and more they are happy as two peas in s pod (up until 8 pm then he wants to be left alone.)
> Looking forward to more stories and pictures of course.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, I hope so, its slow going, he's still grumbly with her poor thing, she's desperate to be friends, but he will play if me and the husband get involved and then he will initiate some play with Meg, bringing toys and dropping them for her, I think he scares her when he barks tho, poor boy can't win!!



Weaktea said:


> Can't wait to meet her soon. Arthur won't be able to resist joining in with a game once Meg & Bruno start playing! X


Or maybe it will send him into complete meltdown lol!!!!



Tinman said:


> Ah she is very cute - and what lovely parents you are to end the holiday with such a lovely surprise for your daughters, I hope your other poo loves her too. (I'm sure he will) x


I think I will keep this off and show it to my eldest daughter just to reminder her that I'm not that bad a mum!!!



DB1 said:


> She is lovely, what a brilliant time to get a pup - usually coming home from holiday is a horrid time of unpacking and washing! far better to leave all that and watch a puppy settle in!


Exactly!!!! The way my house looks at the moment proves that's just what we have done! However back to reality today, husband back to work so home alone with 2 kids and 2 dogs and a mountain of ironing, food shopping to do and the bonus of school uniform to buy


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Welcome little Meg, she is a little sweetie!


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow, I am in love with her from the photo haha what a cutie! Love her coloring


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

congratulations, she's gorgeous


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations from me too! I love her pic! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a fab surprise for your girls and Meg is so cute  I will enjoy the stories about Arthur and Meg, you will love having two poos, so much fun together .. lovely news


----------

